# New 14 cruze



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

TD Cruze.... mmmmmm I wanted one myself but they couldn't FIND one. Ahh well. They are nice cars for sure though.


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

This was the only tungsten color one within 750 miles of me lol.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I asked for a BASE TD... Diesel engine and NOTHING else (that isnt already included... basically sunroof or Pioneer) and the closest one was in Montreal, 600kms away.... the dealer in Mtl said nope we will sell it here. NO dealers in Ontario had one. In ANY colour. lol.... it was back in January.


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

It's sad how little people know about diesels here. It's like they're scared of them. Just look at Europe.. Diesel everywhere


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Price of diesel fuel over 93 is crazy here. People look at diesel sticker then what it cost to fill up. I do too much inner city to justify one over a LTZ(equiptment wise) or 2LT(stick shift wise) Let us know how it goes on the dyno!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Price of diesel fuel over 93 is crazy here. People look at diesel sticker then what it cost to fill up. I do too much inner city to justify one over a LTZ(equiptment wise) or 2LT(stick shift wise) Let us know how it goes on the dyno!


In southern Kentucky, reg gas is $3.85, diesel is $3.99-$4.09. I assume 89 octane would be $3.95 and premium to be $4.05. Not much diff here. 




-Brad


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats Sickdiesel! Can't wait to see what you do with it! Sounds like you have some good plans. 


-Brad


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:ccasion14:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats! Excellent choice!


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

THanks guys!

Drove it all weekend and put about 300 miles on her, (i wasnt very nice to it either trying to break it in a bit), and loving it even more. averaging about 39mpg with some mixed mountain highways and city driving.


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

39 is good for mixed driving. Funny you mention locating a Tungsten one. Mine is Tungsten and the ONLY other Cruze Diesel I have seen on the road was another Tungsten one  Of course some a**hole dinged mine on Thursday, so now I have a tube of touch up on order. At least it will repair nice. No dent. Congrats on the ride!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Diesel is the way to go, I had no knowledge of Diesels or even thought about one but I saw all the packages that come standard with a diesel and was quick to say yes lol


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

DrKlahn said:


> 39 is good for mixed driving. Funny you mention locating a Tungsten one. Mine is Tungsten and the ONLY other Cruze Diesel I have seen on the road was another Tungsten one  Of course some a**hole dinged mine on Thursday, so now I have a tube of touch up on order. At least it will repair nice. No dent. Congrats on the ride!


I hate when that happens! Lol I never used to notice cruzes but of course now that I have one, bam they are everywhere lol



Ger8mm said:


> Diesel is the way to go, I had no knowledge of Diesels or even thought about one but I saw all the packages that come standard with a diesel and was quick to say yes lol


For the price, you can't beat them mid to low 20 for a car like this is great!


----------

